
Mysterious $15,000 'GrayKey' Promises to Unlock iPhone X for the Feds - mtuncer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/03/05/apple-iphone-x-graykey-hack/#3fd864d92950
======
jlgaddis
Seems like this won't last long, as Apple could just spend the $30,000 to get
it for themselves and then figure out what vulnerability it's exploiting.

------
bb88
I'm surprised the price for the unlimited mode is $30,000. I would think they
would want to price that at more like $100,000.

~~~
lostgame
I was a little surprised at that, too, but more so, doesn’t an offline mode
make it potentially reverse-engineerable?

